# Caravans for sale in benidorm



## Judygirl (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi we are coming over to benidorm in April just wanted to ask if anyone knows of anyone selling a 4 or 6 berth caravan if so could you le me know on here as I'm not allowed to put my email add on thanks a lot to all


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Try this

Caravans For Sale


----------



## Judygirl (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeh been on that website when I've googled but nothing there but thanks for getting back


----------



## Judygirl (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello any cheap and cheerful caravans around Benidorm preferably 4 berth. Looking to site it on Villamar but I am on a low budget so realistic priced ones please. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Judygirl said:


> Hello any cheap and cheerful caravans around Benidorm preferably 4 berth. Looking to site it on Villamar but I am on a low budget so realistic priced ones please. Thanks


The site in our town usually has vans & statics for sale in situ, rather than people buying a van & then renting/buying a plot - maybe contact the sites directly to see if there's anything that way?


----------



## Judygirl (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks. What's the website address please?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Many sites have notice boards of caravans etc. for sale at the end of seasons, i.e. the end of the winter "snowbird" season. Contact the Benidorm campsites and ask them what's being advertised for sale on each site.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Judygirl said:


> Thanks. What's the website address please?


We're not in, nor even especially near to Benidorm - but Camping Bungalows El Naranjal - Javea, Alicante - Camping


----------



## Judygirl (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks jaws101. The only caravans they have for sale are on the website. I'll look into what you've told. Thanks again.:+1:


----------

